# Repashy vitamin A



## Bigfrog (Dec 31, 2019)

What is the current recommended frequency of feeding fruit flies coated in Repashy Vitamin A to dart frogs? I have read once a week, once a month and every other day.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I do twice a month. 

Breeding size and frequency animals need a little more.


----------



## Bigfrog (Dec 31, 2019)

So if your frogs are breeding should you do once a week? Can you do too much?


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

I feed twice a week. Once w Ca and once with super pig or vit A. That means every two weeks. Often times I’ll throw in additional undusted flies in if they’re out and about looking like they could eat.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Bigfrog said:


> Can you do too much?


Yes. Not only is Vit A moderately easy to overdose, but every feeding you use it is a feeding at which your frogs get no other dusted vitamins.

There was a thread here in the last few months in which a frog was certainly killed by (radical) overuse of Vitamin A.

If your main supplement is Repashy Calcium Plus or Dendrocare (which it should be one of these), both those have Vitamin A, likely in amounts sufficient for non-breeding frogs.


----------



## Stiles (Feb 24, 2020)

This was the best post I couldve came across today! i HATE dusting the flies. i thought you had to dust EVERYTIME you feed. So i dont? what is the rule of thumb for froglets, juvenuiles, and adults?

and ive been using the repashy with the chameleon on the bottle, is that the correct one to use?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

You do have to dust every feeding with alternate supplements


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Bigfrog said:


> So if your frogs are breeding should you do once a week? Can you do too much?


Hypervitaminosis A causes liver toxicity and congenital malformations in offspring of animals studied. 
Because anurans are rather typical models of vertebrate organization it it likely they are not exempt.

Deformed tadpoles could be a sign.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Stiles said:


> This was the best post I couldve came across today! i HATE dusting the flies. i thought you had to dust EVERYTIME you feed. So i dont? what is the rule of thumb for froglets, juvenuiles, and adults?
> 
> and ive been using the repashy with the chameleon on the bottle, is that the correct one to use?


We don't keep track of the animal on the label -- that's not a good way to identify anything.

Following the instructions on the label, printed by the manufacturer, is a great place to start. Here's the label on "Repashy Calcium Plus" (I've bolded the part that ought to jump out at you):

***********

Calcium Plus

VITAMIN AND CALCIUM SUPPLEMENT

Our “All-in-One” Calcium Supplement with added Vitamins, Trace Minerals, and Carotenoids for Dusting Insects. No need for a Separate Vitamin Supplement.

DIRECTIONS:* Use with every insect feeding*. Best applied by placing insects in a plastic bag or container with Calcium Plus and shaking to lightly coat insects. Feed insects to your animals shortly thereafter.

INGREDIENTS: Calcium Carbonate, Dried Kelp, Dried Brewer’s Yeast, RoseHips, Calendula Flower, Marigold Flower, Paprika, Hibiscus Flower, Algae Meal, Turmeric, Rosemary Extract, Natural Fruit Flavor, Magnesium Amino Acid Chelate, Zinc Methionine Hydroxy Analogue Chelate, Manganese Methionine Hydroxy Analogue Chelate, Copper Methionine Hydroxy Analogue Chelate, Selenium Yeast. Vitamins: (Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Calcium L-Ascorbyl-2-Monophosphate, Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Beta Carotene, Pantothenic Acid, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Sodium Bisulfite Complex, Folic Acid, Biotin, Vitamin B-12 Supplement).

Guaranteed Analysis: Crude Protein min. .2%, Crude Fat min. .2%, Crude Fiber max. 4%, Moisture max. 8%, Calcium min. 17%, Vitamin A min. 200,000 IU/lb, Vitamin D min. 20,000 IU/lb, Vitamin E min. 2,000 IU/lb.

Refrigeration will extend product life

NOT FOR HUMAN CONSUMPTION • Made in USA

REPASHY VENTURES Inc.

1879 Camino Brisa, La Jolla, CA 92037

T 1.855 REPASHY • www.Repashy.com

***************

Link to product:
https://www.store.repashy.com/calcium-plus-4-oz-bag.html


----------



## Moxie (Mar 7, 2020)

I know the OP was referring to Vit A, but thank you for clarity on vitamin/calcium usage. Since I will have juvenile frogs, I will just use the calcium plus and save money on Vit A until I need it.


----------

